# Javascript Doesn't Work



## camsmomma (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, I have looked all over.. but I can't find a solution to find out what's up with mt javascript. It simply doesn't work. Should I uninstall and reinstall? if so, anyone know of a good site to find javascript?

Thanks!


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Just taking a guess here but if you have recently purchased a new OS by microsoft they no longer offer their java virtual machine as part of their IE sweet. If you want your comp java enabled you'll have to install it yourself which is no big deal. Go to the java developers themselves for this Sun Microsystems here's the addy http://www.sun.com/index.xml


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

sorry, this would have been a better link to give you, I didn't realize how burried the download would be
http://java.com/en/index.jsp


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

When you say it doesn't work, is it just clicking on links etc that doesn't work? If you have a firewall, particularly Norton's, it has a setting to stop pop up java boxes opening and settings for Java in general.


----------



## camsmomma (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, I am having problems trying to open LimeWire, or some links.. (TV GUIDE links for example) I have went to the Java website and looked and even downloaded but it asks for a program to open the program? with... I am so lost and really don't know what else to do.


----------



## joe37042 (Jan 10, 2004)

try this. it is an automated download for java. i just finished using it and had no problem.

http://www.java.com/en/download/windows_automatic.jsp


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

See my answers to mick in this thread and let us know what you find:

http://forums.techguy.org/t199188/s.html

Keep in mind Java and javascript are two different things. We need more information on just what problem you are encountering. Give us a link to an address where you are having trouble.


----------



## camsmomma (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, I have done everything that was suggested to Mick. My javascript does work. I really don't know how to do the Hijack This thing, I tried opening LimeWire and it says "Sorry, LimeWire could not locate a suitable Java Runtime Environment. Please Download and install one from ---- and then it gives me the site address. When I go to the address and follow through.. I have tried auto and manual install it pops up a box says open save cancel .. when I click save, it brings me to when I want to save it. then it disappears then if I go into the folder where it was saved, it wants a program to be known to open it with, I can't figure it out.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

First let's verify if Microsoft's VM is installed. If you open a command prompt (if XP/NT/2K Start > Run *cmd* -- if other, Start > Run: *command*) and enter:

jview

is VM installed and is it version 3810 ?

I'm not sure what is happening with your Sun download. The setup file is an "exe" so you should not be prompted on what to use to open it. Once it is saved and you double click it, setup should begin.

Try the manual (offline) download from this site. If you have problems with that, try the automatic.

http://java.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=9505

For the manual download, save it to a convenient, permanent folder. Once saved, verify that the file is the same as that which appeared in the save dialog and has an ".exe" on the end. It should be:

j2re-1_4_2_03-windows-i586-p.exe


----------



## camsmomma (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, at Start>run>jview a MS-DOS type window pops open, thing is it only blinks and it's gone. Will not stay open so I couldn't read to see what it said. And no such luck with the other download. 
I downloaded again.. then I changed the file name to .exe and when I clicked on it, message said it was not a valid win32 file?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No, you want to enter Start > run *cmd* if WinXP/2k/NT or Start > run *command* if 9x/ME

A command shell window will then open and stay opened.

Then at the command prompt enter: jview

Did you manage to install Sun Java? If so, you should have had it select itself as the default. Or you can check Internet Options > Advanced for a check box for it.

If you have the 3810 version of Microsoft VM and you want to use that in IE, then check Security > Custom and make sure Microsoft VM is enabled at at least a medium security setting. Scripting of java applets should also be enabled.


----------

